
Mangaki, an Open Source Manga/Anime Recommender System - ekianjo
https://youtu.be/4C5sSgSZNf0
======
gus_massa
[Next time remember to submit the youtube.com version instead of the youtu.be,
because youtu.be is autokilled.]

------
danarmak
Seems to be this:
[https://github.com/mangaki/mangaki](https://github.com/mangaki/mangaki) and
[https://mangaki.fr/](https://mangaki.fr/) . French only, and sadly I don't
know French...

~~~
RaitoBezarius
Hi! One of the core contributor of Mangaki here.

We want to move from the French usage in our issues, code, stuff and let
everyone contribute (we also want to translate Mangaki in English and Japanese
translation!)

But feel free to dive in the code which is mainly vanilla Django, if you have
any questions, don't hesitate to open issues!

